# NEPD - Late-60's Wurlitzer EP200



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Dang you .. I want...

this is from a party this weekend ..I loved playing it..

[YOUTUBE]_FJrq4t97rs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I know this is Guitars Canada, not Electric Pianos Canada, but I'm pretty thrilled to have just picked up a late 60's Wurlitzer EP200. Just like this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I say....."Like."


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Great looking machine!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Got one of these babies?

http://matrixsynth.blogspot.com/2011/03/roland-rs-202-vintage-analog-string.html


but this beats em all


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

shoretyus said:


>


I still have this pic burned into my memory from the last time you posted it a couple years ago. Your two tall boys and A100 with that nice view of your pantry. Made me so jealous.
Since then I managed to get myself a '59 M3 and a leslie 142 as well as a mid-70s Rhodes 73 in time to use them on our upcoming album. Of course, I can't play keyboard, I just own and maintain them. I should really start practicing because most keyboardists I get to play with me are strict acoustic piano snobs that don't understand rock-and-roll. Sorry, I digress...
Anyways, cool wurlitzer and Vox. I am ver curious what those voxes with drawbars sound like...
Anyways, here are my keyboards, and the lady we convinced to play them for our album.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Not to hijack your thread...
:bow:
It was a big search for the A100. if it wasn't for member nonreverb I'd be still looking. 

Hey an M3 and a 142 are frigging awesome too. Especially if you have a bass player.I have one that lives at the bar. AND they can be had cheaply. 

If you look at that video you will also see a Rhodes underneath the other keyboard. I still prefer the Wurlitzer by far. 

The bar organ 










the flipup wheels


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I like the old Yamaha combo organs for their flat out weirdness. Unfortunately, they're on the heavy side. I know - not nearly as bad as a B3, but if I can't lift it myself, I don't wanna gig it.

I recently bought a Korg CX-3 and that keeps me happy as far as organ sounds go.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Moving a Hammond is a bit over the top but hey so am I. Reality is that when it's on wheels one hand gets it most places. Two planks makes for an easy lift in the van. You aren't picking up the whole weight either. You lift one end and the wheels fall into place. Some portable can get pretty heavy too. It lives at a bar and I don't take it places that aren't simple.


----------



## Slowfinger (Jan 1, 2011)

nkjannsen said;


> I know this is Guitars Canada, not Electric Pianos Canada


I have an old wurlitzer guitar case that freaks out guitarists all the time. "I thought they made organs!". Sorry no pic. I researched it and found that Wurlitzer did have some side business's. Memory is scetchy though.


----------



## Slowfinger (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm posting in this thread to take an opportune advantage. I have an old organ I want to give away. Free to the first person to come and take it away. It is a Yamaha electone B6 with bass pedals. Works, but needs a good cleaning I think. Volume is a bit low. Nice heavy wooden cab with slide-away top. I'm in Orangeville Ontario.


----------

